# Retrofitting Steering with MF and paddle shift(golf MK VI 2011) not working yet.



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm now trying to retrofit sirocco steering wheel with MF and paddle shift to my Golf MKVI 2011.








But, From 2011 Golf 6 VW changes Steering control module to 5K0 953 549A or B with long coding.
I'm still working with this but I can't finish coding.
I get MSG like coding is out of range.

this is my scan
------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AC HW: 5K0 953 549 
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JEC000P3
Coding: 5880040000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod
VCID: 71E3BF1A11C1

No fault code found.
------------------------------

Do I need 5K0 953 549B to use MF and paddle shift?
Does anyone have golf MKVI 2011 with MF and paddle?
If yes, Please give me the scan.



itsu 
GOLF MKVI 2011


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

itsu_o said:


> Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
> Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AC HW: 5K0 953 549
> Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080
> Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JEC000P3
> ...


Hello,

Try changing the coding to:

1892044000

Does this car have Cruise Control? Please post the complete scan if that coding doesn't work.


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hello,
> 
> Try changing the coding to:
> 
> ...


thanks Dana, I 'll try this.
I don't have CCS now. but I will.


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

itsu_o said:


> thanks Dana, I 'll try this.
> I don't have CCS now. but I will.


Unfortunately, It didn't work. 

Here's my complete scan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZBW020XXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03C 997 016 C HW: 03C 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.5 0194 
Revision: LCH09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 73100 981 63406
VCID: 2953977AF991

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 049 G HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 403 2175 
Revision: 00040034 Serial number: 00001006045714
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 73100 981 63406
VCID: 356B4B0A2529

1 Fault Found:
006247 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Steering Wheel (J527) 
P1867 - 000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 76 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.17
Time: 14:58:09


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 133B400D092400FAC81002E4901B0080310000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 840D66CEBE73

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFB932A5D99

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 40180A3A88251AC0400000803400812443510088536D8960648000200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3973473A0931

Part No: 1K2 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27051 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 070610 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0B30AD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 E HW: 5K0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 037 0606 
Serial number: 003FLR00V6P% 
Coding: 00003133
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01011
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3C7D5E2E0603

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AC HW: 5K0 953 549 
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JEC000P3
Coding: 5880040000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod
VCID: 71E3BF1A11C1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 861 HW: 5K0 920 861 
Component: KOMBI H03 0405 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 570B00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD12876BC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 250510F1001707
Coding: ED807F0600020200000003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDDB236A8DF9

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 76 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2002.14.17
Time: 14:59:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0405 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD12876BC17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 C HW: 5K0 959 701 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2114 
Coding: 0004790
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 32617016D447

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31637F1AD141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 C HW: 5K0 959 702 C
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2114 
Coding: 0005046
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 336F75122B5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 346D760E2E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B4B0A2529

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

itsu_o said:


> 02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
> Part No SW: 0AM 300 049 G HW: 0AM 927 769 D
> ...


I have this fault after re-coding and can't erase.
Does anyone know how to erase this fault?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

5K0-953-549 doesn't support MFSW, you need 5K0-953-549-B and the proper stalk.


----------



## strandgaard (Sep 10, 2010)

Theresias said:


> 5K0-953-549 doesn't support MFSW, you need 5K0-953-549-B and the proper stalk.


Hi Sebastian

As you know I have done a similar retrofit to a Skoda Superb - changed the steering wheel and the sw module to 5K0-953-549-B but i haven't changed the stalk.

Are you sure that is necessary - the only differences are the MFA+ / Maxidot switches, but that shouldn't matter?


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

Theresias said:


> 5K0-953-549 doesn't support MFSW, you need 5K0-953-549-B and the proper stalk.


Thanks Sebastian.
I'll get 5K0-953-549-B.



strandgaard said:


> Hi Sebastian
> 
> As you know I have done a similar retrofit to a Skoda Superb - changed the steering wheel and the sw module to 5K0-953-549-B but i haven't changed the stalk.
> 
> Are you sure that is necessary - the only differences are the MFA+ / Maxidot switches, but that shouldn't matter?


Hi, strandgaard.
I have following parts fitted now.
Do you think these are enough to retrofit?









Do u have CCS with your Skoda?
If yes, Please tell me the parts # of stalk.

I think VW has 2 parts for CCS.
5K0-953-513 M
5K0-953-513 N


----------



## strandgaard (Sep 10, 2010)

Skoda uses 1K0-953-513-G indicator stalk with ccs switches. I don't know if this will work in your Golf VI


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

strandgaard said:


> Skoda uses 1K0-953-513-G indicator stalk with ccs switches. I don't know if this will work in your Golf VI


Hi, strandgaard.
Really?

I think 5K0-953-549-B is not suitable for 1K0-953-513-G.
Don't you have 1K0-953-549-B?


BTW,
I found out the 5K0-953-513-M is for steering wheel with MF,
and 5K0-953-513-N is for steering wheel without MF.

I think
5K0 953 513 M has no buttons for MFI/MFA.
5K0 953 513 N has buttons for MFI/MFA.


----------



## strandgaard (Sep 10, 2010)

itsu_o said:


> Hi, strandgaard.
> Really?
> 
> I think 5K0-953-549-B is not suitable for 1K0-953-513-G.
> ...


No - Superb year 2010 uses *1K0*-953-549-CD (Golf 5 part) Superb 2011 uses 5K0-953-5*6*9-B


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

Does anybody know good and cheaper online parts supplier which can ship International?


----------



## itsu_o (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm finaly done with this.*

5K0-953-569-B Is works fine with mf steering.


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for reporting your success.


----------

